# Flounder @Pelican



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

The flounder are still around. I caught these two on Red/White Controlled Descent Paddle Shad rigged in Tandem with Flounder Pounder Pro-Cure.

My advice is to cover some water. I think you have a better chance of finding the moving schools if you look for them rather than wait for them.

Get Inhaled!â„¢

WWW.MyCoastOutdoors.com


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice catch! I wonder whether flounder pounder or shrimp pro cure will make a difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

The only Pro-Cure I have ever tried is the flounder pounder scent, and I have been impressed. As many as they make, I am sure they smell different, but I could not tell you if one is better than the other for a specific species.

Maybe some others here have tried different scents side by side.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It is a lot easier than the old days where you had to clean several pounds of shrimp cut them in pieces and salt them a few days till they were ready and tough enough to stay on the hook. I think the real pieces were possibly a little better but it sure was a pain.

I can tell a difference with the shrimp flavor PC. Not sure about the other flavors that I tried being any where as good as Shrimp.


----------



## Cobra98 (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice flatties


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like you were out there the same day as me .. Your water looks much clearer.. Nice catch


----------



## Bluefish5000 (Mar 18, 2006)

*Controlled Descent Lures*

Where can I buy Controlled Descent Lures around Galveston?


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

At this time we are not in retail in the Houston/Galveston area. If you order them online at www.MyCoastOutdoors.com you will typically receive them in 2 business days.

The quickest way to get these on the local shelf is for everyone to ask your local tackle shop when they are going to start carrying them. They will need to see that demand before they will take on a new product.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## hubba40 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice flatties


----------

